# bed drawers



## 2YD (Jul 16, 2003)

I am seeking opinions to help me decide which manufacturer and options I should use for a short box pick-up truck, double drawer storage system that my 3 dog kennel will sit on top of. (think truck-vault) Anyway Ainley, Crow River and Alum-Line have all submitted quotes with Ainley and Alum-line both within $100 of each other. Crow river was a lot more more $$. FWIW Ainley provides optional permanent horizontal dividers while Alum-Line has an adjustable system. 

Does anyone have any experience with this type of product and/or manufacturer quality. 

Best Regards

**Moderator if this belongs in a different forum please move accordingly.


----------



## DH (Oct 3, 2006)

Look at the Kalispel Tactical Storage System. I have one in my Suburban and it is great. They'll customize and work with you to get it exactly like you want. I couldn't be happier with mine.

DH


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Hands down, Truck Vault. Customazation is available.


----------



## Dave Tackes (Mar 3, 2004)

I have the Ainley drawers (lined), crates, and H20 tank/pump in my rig. It has been the best purchase I have made for my needs. 

I did not go with fixed drawer dividers, but instead purchased adjustable dividers from Lyons Manufacturing (industrial tool cabinets) that fit in place with very little fabrication. They are very strong, thin, galvanized, and veeeerrry adjustable.

I've had several setups before this, and this will be the only system I will use, or recommend again.

If you want pics let me know.


----------

